# Ignition Cylinder?



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

Why is there no sticky topic for this?

Anyway....this is apparently a huge problem for these cars, cuz GM is too cheap to use high grade material in the ignition cylinder and so they lock up in the heat, etc....old problem I'm sure to people who've owned GTOs since 04, but....sticky it anyway.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Problem? Yes. Huge problem? No. It does happen, however. I've owned mine for about 4 years and know several other that have owned theirs for some time without having this problem. Kind of like the seat stitching.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

My just locked up today for the second time. The first time occurred about 3 years ago. I plan on following the Sticky on the first page and fix it myself. 

Can our ignitions be replaced with some type of mechanical push button start switch? For example, holding a (hidden)button with one hand and then flipping a toggle switch.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe a keyless push button start...do a search


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I am unable to removed my ignition cylinder...advice please.

My steering is in the locked position, column cover removed. 

I insert key, push down in the little hole with an allen wrench. I can feel the little tab depress but the cylinder doesn't pop out and I am unable to pull it out.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you seen this?:
2004 - 2006 GTO Ignition Cylinder Replacement - YouTube


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I was to removed the cylinder by whacking it. I used a rubber mallet and a hammer. I placed the wooden handle on the keyhole and whack the hammer with the mallet. I was then able to unlock my steering wheel and turn the key to the ON position. From there I followed the YouTube video instructions and removed the ignition cylinder.

Upon inspection, the "problem area" did not seem to have as much wear as many of the photos have shown. When I was disassembling the cylinder a extremely small spring and small silver metal piece dropped out. The metal piece is similar to a Micro SD card. It's not a tumbler because they are brass/yellow colored. The metal piece seems to operate by sliding on a spiral ramp. It was located on the bottome near the keyhole end of the cylinder. I re-assembled the ignition cylinder without the spring and small metal piece. 

It seems to work fine and seems much easier to insert and remove the key.


----------



## Justinwagner (Jul 28, 2012)

How do I get it to unlock in the heat?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Justinwagner, 

I left my car along and let it set overnight and began working on it first thing in the morning. Whacking the ignition cylinder while it was still hot outside may have worked. I had to whack it fairly hard. I would hit it then tried to turn the key and repeated only a 3 or 4 times and then the key turned. The whacks must have jarred the "problem pin" enough for me to able to turn the key.


----------



## Justinwagner (Jul 28, 2012)

Zebra, 
Ok thanks man but what do you mean by whacking? Like hitting the end of the key? Also my steering wheel is locked will whacking the key also help with this problem?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Justinwagner,

Not with the key in the ignition! 

I used a hammer and placed the wooden handle over the keyhole, so the wood would not damage the metal. I use a another hammer (rubber mallet) and hit the head of the hammer. 

My steering wheel was locked too when I tried it. 

1) Whack it a few(3) times.
2) Turn steering wheel to remove the tension and insert key and it may turn to ON.
3) If it didn't work...repeat. I whacked it hard enough to drive a nail into a piece of wood.


----------



## Justinwagner (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks man ill try that then ill get back to you

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DDgoat (Aug 19, 2012)

If you tap the key itself with a hammer lightly while trying to turn the key, you should be able to get the key into the accessory position for easy ignition cylinder removal. I tried everything from pounding on the steering column to graphite spray...you name it. Then I thought to tap on the end of the key while trying to turn it, and it worked!!


----------

